# "Crooked" Soft Plastic Fix



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some plastics out of the wrappers, are not straight as designed. Couple minutes in a pot of boiling water will remove kinks/crooks. Just take them out and allow to cool laid straight. Referring to "soft plastics" like the one's w/the straight back tapered "quivering" tails used on jigs for crappie, any others. A kinked, sideways tail(or body) doesn't look quite right and this method will straighten them right out. Found this idea on the Trout Magnet" website.


----------

